# Is "Sports" Driving HDTV Sales?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes, according to this week's "Bridge" newsletter, but how much of the ever
increasing HDTV sales is due to sporting events telecast in high-definition? 
Well, a CNet survey taken last January indicates that as much as 70% of all
HDTV sales can be attributed to sports televised in hi-def.



> *Like other programming nuggets media moguls are trying to mine, sporting events
> from Tallahassee to Timbuktu equal major dollars no matter which sideline you're
> on. And with technology like HDTV, the internet and mobile phones, among others,
> sports fans are getting closer to the action.
> ...


Plus, find out which of the primarily HD channels have the highest percentage
of HD programming, and which U.S. cities have the greatest penetration of
OTA HD broadcasts?

To view the full report in colorful PDF format, go to http://www.mbc-thebridge.com/archives/pdf/Sports_BR081106.pdf


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This week's issue of The BRIDGE discusses sports fanatics
going crazy for live sporting events in high definition.

Consumers are starting to see the true benefit of HDTV
and consumers who were once hesitant to spend lots
of money are now reconsidering, said Deepa Iyer,
research analyst with Parks Associates.

Now viewers can see crystal clear images of international
competition and inter-league bench brawls, but they also
see, most likely without even knowing it, fights between
networks gunning to bring tomorrows technology to
customers today.

The research firm also said HDTV manufactures will see a
surge in cumulative HDTV sales during the next five years
that will boost the overall market value to $65 billion by
2009. Consumers are growing less skeptical about HDTV
and almost half of the U.S. TV households plan to buy an
HDTV in the next twelve months, the firm said.

For the complete issue of this weeks BRIDGE go to http://www.mbc-thebridge.com.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

*Is "Sports" Driving HDTV Sales?*

Well, duh! We all know women couldn't care less about HD vs. SD, and couldn't care less about sports either. It's the guys that are buying HDTV, for sports.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Certainly,sports broadcasting in HD drives sales. With the NFL season about to kick off, you'll see a spike in HD receiver sales. OTOH, with HD providers like Discovery HD Theater, HDNet and (on cable) INHD1&2, both men and women really enjoy HDTV.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Sports, smorts. It's not sports that's driving HDTV sales it's Dixie Chicks' concerts.

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> Sports, smorts. It's not sports that's driving HDTV sales it's Dixie Chicks' concerts.
> 
> John


:thats: ROFLMAO! !rolling :lol: 

Thanks for the yucks, John. You had me laughing so hard that I blew coffee out my nose
and starting coughing up stuff I hadn't seen in years, including three M&Ms, a small pillow,
and a favorite cats-eye marble I thought I had lost when I was 10.

I _needed_ that! :grin:


----------

